# 2011 NEC Extra Duty Recepticles



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Dude, that's a new one on me. Maybe for industrial, if in the opinion of the inspector, "extra duty" boxes are the only one's suitable for the environment/conditions? 

I think your instructor was on something. All bubble covers are UL listed as weatherproof while in use.


----------



## GrislyZero (Jan 17, 2011)

The pics he was showing was the bubble covers in a yard. The "extra duty" that was pictured was like a metal box with a solid metal cover that had a slot along the underside for the cords to hang out without exposing the plugs.

I wish I could find a picture.

The instructor was on Code council 2 for the nec 2011 btw. I will try to find his name.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

GrislyZero said:


> The pics he was showing was the bubble covers in a yard. The "extra duty" that was pictured was like a metal box with a solid metal cover that had a slot along the underside for the cords to hang out without exposing the plugs.
> 
> I wish I could find a picture.
> 
> The instructor was on Code council 2 for the nec 2011 btw. I will try to find his name.


I'm familiar with the all metal one's you describe. The one's I sometimes use are Red Dot brand. I don't really see a good reason to use them in resi. Matter of fact, Arlington's recessed while in use box is what I try to mainly use in resi. It's pretty stealth.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

From the 2011.



> 406.9(B) Wet Locations.
> (1) 15- and 20-Ampere Receptacles in a Wet Location.
> 15- and 20-ampere, 125- and 250-volt receptacles installed in
> a wet location shall have an enclosure that is weatherproof
> ...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Chris Kennedy said:


> From the 2011.


Oh, so that's darned few. Mostly non-residential "flower bed" receptacles and "car plug" receptacles. Things like that. No worries there. Most guys have the good sense to put in the heaviest one's they can find in those applications anyhow.

I have a pharmaceutical job where I'm hunting solid stainless or Ocal/Rob Roy while-in-use covers. No luck so far.


----------



## GrislyZero (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the clarification! I didn't realize the applications he was talking about, as the pace of the class was a bit overwhelming. :laughing:


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I'm familiar with the all metal one's you describe. The one's I sometimes use are Red Dot brand. I don't really see a good reason to use them in resi. Matter of fact, Arlington's recessed while in use box is what I try to mainly use in resi. *It's pretty stealth*.


Thats the box I started using. Looks so much better than a bubble cover and they don't get knocked off like bubble covers either.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I drive a Super Duty ford. Is that good enough for 2011 ?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Anyone know of a brand that is listed as such?


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

This might be extra doody...


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> .
> 
> I have a pharmaceutical job where I'm hunting solid stainless or Ocal/Rob Roy while-in-use covers. No luck so far.


 If you do find some, post a price. I bet those are scary.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> If you do find some, post a price. I bet those are scary.


Everything stainless is 5x what you thought it would cost. 45 dollars for 3/4" 90 degree sealtite connectors in stainless.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

mattsilkwood said:


> If you do find some, post a price. I bet those are scary.


I sent an email to Midwest to see if they could quote me on making their receptacle in the link below in a stainless version. No answer back yet. 

http://products.geindustrial.com/In...her?Catalog=Midwest&RequestType=PDF&RecId=468

GE owns Midwest now, so they'll screw that company up too. They've already got Midwest's website almost unusable, in typical GE fashion.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Everything stainless is 5x what you thought it would cost. 45 dollars for 3/4" 90 degree sealtite connectors in stainless.


So was 5 your multiplier on 3r etc material cost to come up with a ballpark for your bid or did you actually research it out? :laughing:


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I sent an email to Midwest to see if they could quote me on making their receptacle in the link below in a stainless version. No answer back yet.
> 
> http://products.geindustrial.com/In...her?Catalog=Midwest&RequestType=PDF&RecId=468
> 
> GE owns Midwest now, so they'll screw that company up too. They've already got Midwest's website almost unusable, in typical GE fashion.


 Let me know how that turns out. If they'll do it for you that would be a pretty good bit of information to have.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I sent an email to Midwest to see if they could quote me on making their receptacle in the link below in a stainless version. No answer back yet.
> 
> http://products.geindustrial.com/In...her?Catalog=Midwest&RequestType=PDF&RecId=468
> 
> GE owns Midwest now, so they'll screw that company up too. They've already got Midwest's website almost unusable, in typical GE fashion.


GE has owned Midwest for many years,Goverment Electric must be taking more control. 

"Since 1975 we have been a wholly owned subsidiary of GE. With the resources and technology support GE has to offer, Midwest Electric will be here to support you in the years ahead....."


From here: http://www.midwestelectric.com/midwest.htm


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I find that it is often easier to look through a paper catalog for specs and products than hunt through the website. This applies to Sq D, GE, Cutler Hammer, Siemens mostly.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

There are no "extra duty" covers available at this time. The UL standard for this item is not even complete. It will be about 2 years before the product that is required by this new rule will be on the market.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

It will be nice to see some more durable versions available. I too have started using the Arlington ones when I can. I see a lot of the regular bubble covers missing.


----------

